# Got job offer, What if I dont like it there? Visa Query



## goinUAE (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey.. 
I have got a really good job offer from Abu Dhabhi, The company is proving me an accommodation, transportation, tickets and visa but my concern is that what if I don't like the job after moving there and what if I don't get adjust in the environment of the company... Can I switch my job or start hunting another job on the same working / residential visa of the previous employer? Or with the new job with another employer I will need another visa from the new company?
In short whether I can still live there after leaving the job or can stay there?
Regards


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

goinUAE said:


> Hey..
> I have got a really good job offer from Abu Dhabhi, The company is proving me an accommodation, transportation, tickets and visa but my concern is that what if I don't like the job after moving there and what if I don't get adjust in the environment of the company... Can I switch my job or start hunting another job on the same working / residential visa of the previous employer? Or with the new job with another employer I will need another visa from the new company?
> In short whether I can still live there after leaving the job or can stay there?
> Regards


Hi,

This has been answered on here, do a search this forum and you can see the answers previously stated to find the info


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats on your job offer! Its still pretty rough times so good for you!

You will need another job to get another visa. Just my .02, but before taking a job in another country, I would try to be pretty dang sure that I am going to be happy with the decision. Unless you have a much sought after skill, jobs are not so easy to come by just yet.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

working for someone else on another companies visa is very illegal and called absconding. 

If they catch you doing that you will be banished.


----------

